# Giro Remedy Visor Bolt???



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lost the visor bolt ...anyone know where I can get an extra or someone have an extra??


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

i stripped the plastic threads out and then proceeded to lose mine too. your best bet is to go "try a helmet on" at your lbs and scoop the display model screw. i robbed mine off my buddies helmet. i wonder if a replacement visor would come with it? my visor is cracked but a replacement is over $20 offline so im just suckin it up until i get a new helmet.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hopefully after your "Buddie" reads this he gives you a good hard kick to the nuts...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

csermonet said:


> i stripped the plastic threads out and then proceeded to lose mine too. your best bet is to go "try a helmet on" at your lbs and scoop the display model screw. i robbed mine off my buddies helmet. i wonder if a replacement visor would come with it? my visor is cracked but a replacement is over $20 offline so im just suckin it up until i get a new helmet.


Haha stealing is bad... I'd be pissed if i was your "bud"

When i smashed my visor, Giro sent me a new visor for free. Contact them and I'm sure they can help. They have amazing customer service.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Moto shop


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jam a stick in there...


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

moto shop for sure, most mx helmets use similar if not the same style visor bolts.


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine stripped and fell out too. But I am upgrading to a TL D3.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Haha stealing is bad... I'd be pissed if i was your "bud"
> 
> When i smashed my visor, Giro sent me a new visor for free. Contact them and I'm sure they can help. They have amazing customer service.


you got a number


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you got a number


I just went to their website and emailed them. I told them that i broke my visor, and asked how much a replacement would cost.

A lady replied asking for my address, i figured to calculate shipping.

I told her my address, and again asked for the cost including shipping.

She replied that it would cost approximately nothing and was already on its way.

I cant find the email i contacted but heres what i got from their site:


> Before contacting our Customer service department, please browse these links to see if we can answer your questions here first.
> For site or ordering issues please call 1-877-358-2239. Hours of operation (9am - 7pm EST / 6am - 4pm PST)
> 
> For Warranty related questions, please call:
> ...


If you don't think they will cover the bolt in their warranty division, then just browse here for what you think will help.
Giro


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I just went to their website and emailed them. I told them that i broke my visor, and asked how much a replacement would cost.
> 
> A lady replied asking for my address, i figured to calculate shipping.
> 
> ...


cool....very much appreciate


----------



## ripone2 (Feb 17, 2008)

I took my Remedy to the local hardware store with bins of bolts,washers, etc. 3 allen bolts and 3 rubber washers. Problem solved for less than a $1.


----------



## JodyH (Sep 22, 2011)

Do not use a metal bolt on a helmet .
In an accident that bolt can centerpunch your head causing severe trauma.
There's a reason those bolts are soft plastic.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JodyH said:


> Do not use a metal bolt on a helmet .
> In an accident that bolt can centerpunch your head causing severe trauma.
> There's a reason those bolts are soft plastic.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Giro sent one for FREE.................very cool


----------



## SundayDriver (Sep 12, 2007)

Same thing happened to me. I got one from below, just in case u can't get a free one from Giro.

Universal Cycles - The Largest Selection of Road and Mountain Bike Parts


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Giro sent one for FREE.................very cool


Love Giro. My next helmet will most likely be another Giro, solely due to their customer support.

I would have had to pay $20 for a new visor, and about $10 in shipping (plain black visor mind you, i have the yellow shards helmet) but instead giro sent me a free one. awesome.

Glad you got a new bolt!


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

I lost that same bolt on my Remedy too and Giro came through with a free replacement. :thumbsup:

Then it happened again a few months later when I was at Highlands, and the shop mechanic had a few spares on hand. Now I check that the bolt is tight before every ride.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny, I was watching this guy coming down the trail after some trail work and he says to his friend, "damn, I lost a visor bolt!" and my friend was on my handlebars as I was riding him out of the trail work. I said to him, "yeah, my friend lost his bike on the highway going 70"


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I have now gone through 3 on my CF Remedy.
I have gotten spares when ordering from CRC - they also carry spare visors.
Will have to hit up Giro for a spare as I'm on my last one.
I do check often, but have tightened one at the top of a DH run and it was gone when I got to the bottom.

Anybody ever tried a drop of locktite?

michael


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Love Giro. My next helmet will most likely be another Giro, solely due to their customer support.
> 
> I would have had to pay $20 for a new visor, and about $10 in shipping (plain black visor mind you, i have the yellow shards helmet) but instead giro sent me a free one. awesome.
> 
> Glad you got a new bolt!


honestly...the Remedy is my heavy XC trail helmet...for DH trails/lift access it is full moto helmets...I put on my Remedy today after wearing the big helmet for the last few days and thought...man this is plastic-ally and cheap


----------



## Sov (Nov 4, 2005)

You could always turf the screws and attach your visor using adhesive velcro. You also get the benefit of not snapping visors whenever you headbutt the ground.


----------



## joggyj (Mar 23, 2008)

I've lost or stripped them on every giro fullface I've had. A zip-tie works really well as long as you're willing to sacrifice adjustability


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

How tight are you guys tightening these bolts?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

...bout tight as I dare by finger.
The side bolts loosen, but nothing like the front-centre.
That damn thing needs to be checked and tightened after every run.
Like I said, tighten at top, gone at bottom.

michael


----------



## leggatt (Oct 8, 2005)

mykel said:


> ...bout tight as I dare by finger.
> The side bolts loosen, but nothing like the front-centre.
> That damn thing needs to be checked and tightened after every run.
> Like I said, tighten at top, gone at bottom.
> ...


The side ones loosen off a little, maybe every couple rides, but I don't have issues with the visor bolt.

Guess I am lucky.


----------

